# haja o que houver



## Shy1986

olà!
sou uma estudante de portugues e olho os madredeus!
quero saber o significado da frase HAJA O QUE HOUVER

obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Hi Shy, welcome to the Pt forum!

haja o que houver - whatever it happens or never mind what happens or any idea like that.


----------



## Shy1986

ah in italian "succeda quel che succeda"

thx


----------



## Vanda

Perfetto!


----------



## Opera fan

Olá Shy
Uma pequena correcção se me permite: Sou uma estudante de portugues e *vejo* os madredeus!


----------



## Shy1986

Porque vejo? E o verbo ver, não è? ah porque olhar è ver ehehe

Eu quis dir "ouço os Madredeus". Não sei porque disse olho


----------



## Opera fan

Eu quis *dizer* "ouço os Madredeus".


----------



## Shy1986

Dizer...verdadeiro...

Muito obrigada. Hà sò dois anos que estudo portugues


----------



## Opera fan

Há dias que nada sai bem!


----------



## Vanda

Shy, haja o que houver, continue, porque você está se saindo muito bem. 
Aproveitando, nossos acentos vão para o lado contrário dos seus: h*á*, s*ó .*


----------



## Shy1986

Sei que os acentos vão para o contrario mas no meu teclado não estão os vossos acentos. Tinho sò essos... 

Opera que queres dizer com "hà dias que nada sai bem"?


----------



## Opera fan

Quere dizer que ainda que se saiba dizer, escrever, fazer, cosinhar, etc., etc. "niente va bene"


Ed. A proposito, gostei muito como empregou a palavra "vossos"


----------



## Shy1986

Porque gostaste muito como empregei a palavra "vossos"??

Ah "hà dias que nada sai bem"="sono giorni che niente va bene"

Falas um pouco Italiano?


----------



## Opera fan

empreg *u *ei

"vossos"  e'  assunto para outro thread

Un po'


----------



## moura

Ja agora: para quem possa, vale a pena ouvir "Haja o que houver" cantado em duo pela Teresa Salgueiro dos Madredeus e o Jose Carreras (tenor espanhol) Sublime!!!


----------



## Shy1986

uh obrigada


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Opera fan said:


> Quere dizer que ainda que se saiba dizer, escrever, fazer, cosinhar  , etc., etc. "niente va bene"
> 
> 
> Ed. A proposito, gostei muito como empregou a palavra "vossos"


Opera, permita-me, acho que você quis escrever "cozinhar".


----------



## Opera fan

R.T.
Certo!  Preciso de ter mais cuidado a escrever. No fim de contas, estamos aqui para ajudar aqueles que querem aprender português e não para os confundir mais.


----------



## Shy1986

eu sei a diferença entre coser e cocer


----------



## asmborges

O que é cocer?


----------



## Shy1986

ehm cozer nao cocer perdoa-me


----------

